# LG CRT Monitor problem.



## Ashok Verma (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi friends please help!
From a few days i'm facing a strange problem with my 17" CRT LG 700E monitor.
it does not start when i switch on my PC. it takes about 4-5 min. after starting PC..
i have check the power cord. and even replaced it...
it works fine after it gets start.
i noticed that when i turn on my ups(power) without starting PC. The LED to the right side near power button Blinks very faster than the usual speed.
i think there is no problem with OS.
what could be the possible cause and solution to this problem

I am using windows XP professional
CPU intel 3.06GHz
Mobo intel 865GSA
1.5GB RAM
80GB HDD
sony DVD-RW


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 30, 2008)

CRT blip.
OLD CRT buddy you should prepare to get new TFT.
Anyway, just turn off & on the monitor when it blinks very fast more than as usual.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> CRT blip.
> OLD CRT buddy you should prepare to get new TFT.
> Anyway, just turn off & on the monitor when it blinks very fast more than as usual.



This is the last option i would prefer. anybody please suggest some alternative. should i really need to replace my CRT


----------



## smile (Jul 7, 2008)

Hm...........give it to service


----------

